# Octoberfest



## dago001 (14/8/13)

Hi blokes. Are we still thinking of doing this, and is Dantehicks still the venue. Need to sort out a brew if we are, as the window of opportunity for brewing from now until October is very small for me. In fact so small, I may have already brewed the beer today.
Let us know whats going on.
Cheers
LB


----------



## jlm (14/8/13)

What'd ya brew? I'm putting down a lager....Thinking of doing a smoked marzen, although the schwartz was well received so that may get another run.........next weekend with my favourite forgiving lager yeast s-189.

I know Scott's been busy and hasn't been frequenting the forum lately so will remind me of his drunken promise over the weekend. 

He has since asked if Gordo and I can look after the food again so it can't be that much of a drunken promise.

What's everyone's movements around October anyway?


----------



## dago001 (14/8/13)

I brewed a bastardised Dusseldorf Alt. I brewed an IPA today for something different, but for one reason or another, I got shit efficiency. However, I still was getting wort with an sg of 1025 when I stopped sparging. So I decided to add another 2 kgs of Vienna, mash again and see what happens. Ended up with a 1040 wort before the boil, which ended up at 1046 at the end of the boil. Hopped with Tettnang and Hallertau MF. Smells pretty good, just have to work out a yeast to ferment it with. I have a K97 here, but may also go for a liquid yeast.
I have to say that I have never tried a Dusseldorf Alt, so when its brewed, I wont really know if its any good or not.
Cheers
LB

We get back from the UK at the start of October, so after that would be good for us. Checking my roster, the 26th is the start of my weekends off, so that amy be too late for others.


----------



## itmechanic (14/8/13)

Dusseldorf Alt is one of my favourite styles, I would be more than happy to try it for you. 
I might actually be able to have a beer ready for this, was planning on brewing a small test batch later this week that would be suitable.


----------



## dago001 (15/8/13)

itmechanic said:


> Dusseldorf Alt is one of my favourite styles, I would be more than happy to try it for you.
> I might actually be able to have a beer ready for this, was planning on brewing a small test batch later this week that would be suitable.


Thanks for the offer itmech - I am going to try and find one from the bottle-o to see if I am in the ballpark.
It would be great if you can have a brew ready for this.
Cheers
LB


----------



## DanteHicks (15/8/13)

Hi All,

This is the official invite to my place for [SIZE=11pt]octoberfest.[/SIZE] I am in Lanena, just down the road from the last venue.

[SIZE=11pt]James and Gordo did a magic job on the food last time (and I am a lazy bastard) so if they are keen, I would love a hand with the food.[/SIZE]

I guess we should start looking at dates and blast proof vases.


----------



## Kudzu (15/8/13)

Would like to make it to this one. Can't do the 26th Oct, but think I'm good any other weekend in that period.


----------



## DanteHicks (15/8/13)

The 26th is out, I have prior comitments I only just found out about (read the missus says no). If lagerbomb is not available until after the 26th, how does everyone feel about the following week, say Saturday the 2nd November? Better late than never.


----------



## paddy2 (15/8/13)

The 2nd of November is the day of a very important Golf tournament at Royal Tam O'Shanter that my team has come 2nd in for the past 3 years. So I would prefer a Novemberfest .
How about 9 November. That would give us plenty of time to put down a decent brew. The rhubarb is very prolific at the moment so I could try a rhubarb infusion of sorts.
On the food side, I could bring some traditional German krantzkis which always go down well with a froffy or two.


----------



## jlm (16/8/13)

And naturally there's a gig on the 9th on Hobart that would eliminate myself and spork from attending.......so if we push it out to the 16th do we tag an end of year case swap?
Not necessarily German themed swap, just whatever is your best beer?


----------



## itmechanic (16/8/13)

Hobart beerfest 15th and 16th November, so im out those dates plus the week before and prob a few recovery days after


----------



## dago001 (16/8/13)

It looks like it may have to be earlier in October. I can try to get some time off, but dont organise it around me. Pick a date that will suit the majority. Either that or we go with another case swap later in the year.


----------



## jlm (17/8/13)

So if we pulled it back to the 19/10......Reckon you could get someone to swap shifts David?

Or as you said do we push it out to an early December case swap? Or both?

Certainly I know I'd like to get as many people as possible......we don't have hordes of brewers down here so getting who we've got involved is important.

Southerners? Anyone interested in coming up for a weekend


----------



## dago001 (18/8/13)

I cant guarantee a shift swap. Its pretty hard for me to swap shifts, I normally take leave if I need a few days off. However, I am taking a month of over September, and it is unlikeky I will get any more leave when I get back to work in early October.
I would suggest that whoever is organising the date, pick a date that will get you the most people to come. For me the 26th was a certainty. Outside of that its a bit of guess work, as I possibly have plans the next weekend.
Ill do my best to make it - if not Ill tryt and send a few beers up.
Cheers
LB


----------



## DanteHicks (22/8/13)

Lets look at doing a Decemberfest this year (case swap in December).

What is everyone's availability early December? The weekends of the 7th and the 14th are out, I am finally graduating Uni and will be in Sydney for the ceremony. How does the 21st grab everyone?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## DanteHicks (22/8/13)

I guess that is not early December, mid December I guess.


----------



## dago001 (31/8/13)

So are we going to call this an Xmas case swap. If thats the case we need to get a few more brewers involved, and make sure that we follow up on the brews/tastings/notes etc. While the last one was a great day, the follow up has been a little bit lax. I'm happy to participate, but more commitment is needed if we want to encourage more brewers to be involved. It has been obvious to me that there has been quite a few more brewers joining up on AHB lately, so it would be good to bet them involved with this. It may even lead to the brewing club being a bit more active.
Cheers
LB


----------



## jlm (31/8/13)

Yeah.... thoughts anyone? I reckon we should just look at doing a case swap around december with an informal shindig, maybe oktoberfest related, in the meantime. I'm happy to put my hand up again to host another one, as thing stands Scotts doing the Oktoberfest deal.......I think we should set some dates in stone, or at least some hardened tamar mud.

Everything doesn't need to be done up hear in the NE mind you, have beers in kegs, will travel.


----------



## dago001 (12/11/13)

Anymore thoughts on this blokes. My time is pretty taken up with other priorites (hard to believe there are other priorities) so a date would be nice. I am unable to host anything here until Mid Jan at the earliest, so if we are doing a december case swap then let me know. If nothing else, I will just get on the piss with the Lord RG over in Shearwater and we will have our own little swap meet. Maybe start a N/W brew club, seeing the LABIA guys are so slack.
Cheers
LB


----------



## jlm (12/11/13)

I can't commit to hosting anything due to spending a lot of time on Flinders over the next few months. I'd try to attend anything that happens though.


----------



## paddy2 (12/11/13)

I am a bit like you fellas, nothing free this side of the new year due to work and the obligatory Xmas parties. Perhaps we should have a planning meeting at the Tamar Valley Beer Festival and lock some dates in for 2014 - this will provide some certainty instead of the haphazard fashion we are currently going about things. I assume there will be a TMBF plus HB comp about the middle of January.
Cheers,
Paddy


----------

